
EU committee will vote on an apocalyptically stupid, copyright proposal - dredmorbius
https://boingboing.net/2018/06/07/thanks-axel-voss.html
======
sctb
The quoted article discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17260148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17260148).

------
Svip
What's the chance of this actually passing? Aren't there are a lot of stupid
proposals in most legislative institutions that never make it out of
committee?

The article is light (read: empty) on details regarding its chance of passing.
Even details like which committee are we talking about are missing. Which MEPs
sits on it?

~~~
tazjin
Last time I read about this it sounded like the chances of it passing seemed
high. Check the "Where the member states stand" chart on this MEP's blog:
[https://juliareda.eu/2018/05/censorship-machines-link-tax-
fi...](https://juliareda.eu/2018/05/censorship-machines-link-tax-finish-line/)

~~~
Svip
But was that with the amendment introduced on 25 May? The original article
says the proposal was introduced on GDPR Day, I assume that means 25 May. That
blog post was last updated on 25 May. Was that before or after they had taken
the temperature for MEPs' stance on this new proposal?

~~~
tazjin
She has an updated post here:
[https://juliareda.eu/2018/06/saveyourinternet/](https://juliareda.eu/2018/06/saveyourinternet/)

Quote:

> It currently looks like there is a razor-thin majority in favor of Article
> 13

~~~
Svip
Thank you for the link.

Is it possible this is a negotiation ploy? Introduce something outrageous, so
people will focus on that, then 'give in' on that proposal just before the
vote, it will be seen as a victory when the main bill - without the proposal -
is passed, despite the bill itself being heavily flawed in its own right.

------
oldcynic
Seems like this is even less thought out than SOPA and ACTA.

It's only a pity there is not a comparable banner and outage campaign for this
as there was for those. Made them impossible to miss and just about everyone
knew of them. Ensured all the politicians were getting dozens of calls. Above
all it worked. Dozens of non-US sites joined in.

This time around? A few news pieces on tech sites have cropped up otherwise a
lot of silence. That's surprising as it seems like this will affect everyone
too. Yet it's barely rated a mention in the mainstream media, here in the UK
at least. Admittedly most of our EU news has been the idiocy of Brexit for the
last year.

Would probably be helpful not to lose the topic in yet another discussion of
GDPR too.

~~~
drak0n1c
SOPA and Net Neutrality got the benefit of US-based partisan PACs funding PR
staff (which translates into blog/news article volume) and social media
posting/resharing/upvote bots. If it's policy made by the EU those
organizations do not activate.

------
kevin_b_er
This will create a super-DMCA where there are zero penalties for false claims,
no counterclaim, and no recourse for false claims. All content sharing is DEAD
in Europe.

~~~
merinowool
It is not only that - basically even a message you post on a forum could
contain copyrighted text so that would have to be filtered too. It is a dead
of internet as we know it.

~~~
scotty79
It will have to go to ministry of originality for inspection and approval.

~~~
kevin_b_er
The ministry has been privatized.

------
GolDDranks
That placement of comma is apocalyptically stupid, one.

(If I am wrong and that's actually acceptable, please convince me otherwise.)

~~~
dredmorbius
I'd edited the title for length and, stupidly, retained a now, redundant
comma.

------
rietta
How is this even compatible with GDPR? Is this not sharing protected data with
a third party data processor? Would the legal basis for regulatory compliance
or something else?

~~~
Xylakant
The GDPR does not prohibit sharing data with third parties. It prohibits
sharing data without informed consent or any other legal basis. Compliance
with laws and regulations is explicitly listed as valid basis for data
sharing. You can’t deny your employer to share your income information with
the tax authorities either.

------
wereHamster
Would this speed up movement towards decentralised, p2p services? If you can't
point to the entity that is hosting the content because it's decentralised
(think dat, ipfs, your favourite blockchain technology or p2p network), can it
even be enforced?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _If you can 't point to the entity that is hosting the content because it's
> decentralised (think dat, ipfs, your favourite blockchain technology or p2p
> network), can it even be enforced?_

Yes. This "if a law becomes difficult to enforce, law enforcement will just
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯" meme is fiction. History suggests the law will become stricter
towards end users and mercurial in its enforcement.

~~~
polotics
Yes. You get selective enforcement against dissidents. And you don't get to
decide you're a dissident: the method they'll use will surprise you!

------
vidarh
I don't see this as a realistic threat, because it seems like it'd be so easy
to abuse that merely swamping the detection system with everything we can find
will be so disruptive to politicians themselves that if they're stupid enough
to pass it, they'll reverse it just as quickly. E.g a suitable attack would be
to claim every tweet, press release and speech from every politician and watch
them deal with being censored.

------
merinowool
It will be another useless law - once user clicks through accepting cookies,
then accepting gdpr stuff, then will have to log in and the page will be
acting as a partner in conversation end to end encrypted. What you upload will
be then distributed by that virtual person to other users in form of messages.
That way unless they also want to filter private messages it will be
unenforcable.

------
pepijndevos
It links to a page to call "my MEP" by Mozilla that will call me and have me
say some dull words to them. Has anyone done that? I'd rather _know_ who my
MEP is, call them, and personally explain them the issue. Any idea how to
figure out who "my MEP" is and call them?

~~~
roryisok
Google <yourcountry> meps and you'll find a Europa Parliament site with a list
of MEPs for that country. You can then find who represents your area

------
zentiggr
Doe the EU parliament have recall provisions for ministers? Put every sponsor
and yes voting MEP up for recall.

------
NedIsakoff
Europe wants to protect everyone's privacy, like the GDPR. Lets applaud their
effort ;p

~~~
frockington
Don't forget to dull the point of your kitchen knives! Wouldn't want to
accidentally own a weapon :D

~~~
jakeogh
No 3D printers for the EU.

